# Does your seasoning make you cough?



## vilasman (Sep 1, 2007)

Maybe I am a little nutty, but I wont to know if I am the only one. Yes I know meat has flavor. I taste it whenever my wife cooks, we eat out or I get lucky and dont over cook something, which is actually happening more often.
But every now and then, as I cruise the meat aisle of the local grocery store I get a hankering for some over seasoned slightly burnt or over roasted meat. By over seasoning I mean I dump a mixture of whatever the spirit leads me to dump into my mortar and pestle it until I am coughing profusely. Coat the meat with EVOO and then sprinkle the seasonings on it, turn the burner on until the pan smokes a little bit and then in goes the meat. Cook until crusty on the bottom side, then flip and cook until no pink on the inside and crusty on pan side down. Let rest for awhile and dig in. My lamb last night was still pretty tender and juicy after this abuse.

I first got a notion to do this when I lived on the farm a few years ago, in the winter, when I prepped the meat as above and then put the CI pan in the fireplace, (fireplace insert with doors) and cooked until I thought it was done.

Anybody else do something similar?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Sep 1, 2007)

What you are doing reminds me of 'blackening" a technique made famous in New Orleans.
Where fish/meats are highly seasoned and cooked in a smoking hot cast iron pan. The results can be very tasty if properly done. For a while several years ago, just about every restaurant I went in had at least one blackened entree on the menu if not two or three. Now I see it less and less.


Enjoy!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 1, 2007)

Oh, Uncle Bob, for a while, every entree was a blackened something or other here in Texas. It does seem to have died down a little but it's still a mainstay in restaurants here.


----------



## AllenOK (Sep 1, 2007)

I was thinking the same thing....

I even have a warning on my recipe for Blackened Seasoning to "not breathe in the dust cloud" after you mix it or pour it into a container.

It doesn't make me cough, but it will make me sneeze.


----------



## Lexi1989 (Sep 1, 2007)

I love blackened, cajun salmon to the point where the seasoning makes me sneeze...


----------

